# [email protected] ALWAYS bounces back... 4 days later.



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone. Boy do I love MobileMe!!! 

Every day I'm waking up to about 4 messages from the Post Master saying that my mail has been undeliverable for 4 days and it's been canceled. GREAT!

WTH!

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------

